# IVA on Wine



## Ingles (Feb 2, 2009)

The IVA on Wine will rise 10% to 23% 
As from when is yet to be announced.

I'm TT so as long as Tea Bag's don't go up I'm OK


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



Ingles said:


> The IVA on Wine will rise 10% to 23%
> As from when is yet to be announced.
> 
> I'm TT so as long as Tea Bag's don't go up I'm OK


Well lets hope this doesn't get personal. After selling wines now for more years than i care to think about and all at the full rate of Vat or as in Portugal Iva then i can't see a problem. Also you will find that the rate is just going to be in line with what is paid else where. I never drank wine while in the UK but eve with an increase in tax to 23% it is still good value at the price i have seen in some of the supermarkets.


Peter


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

I think most wine in Portugal changes hands on a local level, where there is no tax on it, neigbours sell to locals, cash in hand, so totally tax free.


----------



## snoringunicorn (Sep 16, 2011)

I noticed two different levels of IVA on the wine I bought last week, one at 13% and another lot at the full 23%, wondered what all that was about. The higher rate was on the cheaper wine as well.

J


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

maybe %Alc?


----------



## snoringunicorn (Sep 16, 2011)

Haven't got a clue, the bottles didn't stay around for very long <wink>
J xx


----------



## Itoldacooljoke (Sep 27, 2011)

yep, the government is considering wine as a luxury item, or at least not a essential item to survive.


----------



## snoringunicorn (Sep 16, 2011)

Itoldacooljoke said:


> yep, the government is considering wine as a luxury item, or at least not a essential item to survive.



WHAAAAAT!!!! <starts hoarding> 

julie


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

What date it is going to rise? Is it announced yet?
Im going to Portugal end of October so hope it don’t rise before that


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Don't worry that much, compared to UK drinkable wine will still be far cheaper even with 23% IVA


----------

